# Terrible trapped gas



## TummyTired (May 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this site and it seems like a great find.

For the last 12 months I have suffered from various symptoms from constipation, cramps and wind. I have tried Fodmaps diet and a range of prescribed medicine. The Doctors says I am mildly constipated and this is the cause of my painful symptoms I am having. I do go to the loo most mornings even if its not fully. lately almost after every meal I suffer from extremely painful trapped wind, my tummy bloats and becomes really tender. I literally lock myself in my room and curl in a ball. I can feel them bubbles building and moving inside my tummy. Sometimes i have it in my chest and I find myself burping a lot.

I have tried cutting back portions(i eat small anyway) but still no improvement I am at the point where I do not want to eat any more as I am scared of the consequences. If anyone could please help or give advice it really would be appreciated it is taking over my life!!

Thanks Toni


----------



## smock-74 (Oct 23, 2014)

hello, i understand what you going through, and it's getting to the point that i got depression and went to a Psychiatrist and he's helping me but it's still soon to say anything

i hope you get better, sorry for not being so helpful

did fodmaps diet help you with your gas?


----------

